# Happy Birthday my little Angel



## wldgreen

It is that time again.... Chloe would be 7 today. I lost her on August 31st and delivered her on September 2, 2009. It never gets easier. These few days each year I am so emotional. I try to stay occupied, but my heart hurts. I often catch myself wondering if she would have my curls, her daddy's eyes, would she be a tom boy, or in gymnastics. Not just on these days but throughout the year. Just like everyone else.

This site helped me out tremendously in the beginning, and I am so relieved every year to be able to come back and wish my angels a happy birthday.

Thank you,


----------



## HelenJane

Happy birthday Chloe! Hope your having fun up there in the clouds. Smiling down on your mummy and daddy. You are very loved xx


----------



## Nikko88

Happy birthday Chloe. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy birthday Chloe .


----------



## LDC

Happy belated birthday Chloe, sending you lots of love xx


----------



## Twag

Happy Birthday Chloe a beautiful angel playing in the rainbows :flower:

:hugs: so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Boozlebub

Happy belated birthday to Chloe. Thoughts are with you and your family xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy birthday to Chloe :hugs: <3


----------

